# Probleme mit der Synchronisation bei Adobe Premiere Pro CS4



## Stoneriver_1 (19. März 2011)

*Hallo Leute !*

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Adobe Premiere Pro CS4, ich habe an meinem Rechner eine TV-Karte angeschlossen mit der ich regelmäßig Filme aufnehme, bisher habe ich mit Studio 12 die Werbung raus geschnitten und ging immer einwandfrei.
Mein Problem mit Adobe Premiere Pro CS4 ist, wenn ich das Rohmaterial (original *. MPEG Dateien), reinlade wird der Ton versetzt zum Film dargestellt, der Ton ist ca.: 3 Sekunden hinterher ! Habe schon mit verschiedenen Filmeinstellungen probiert doch es will keine funktionieren.

Weiß jemand an was das liegt, wäre über eine Lösung sehr erfreud !


----------



## chmee (22. März 2011)

In der Regel sind mit TV-Karten aufgenommene Mpeg-Files sogenannte Transport-Streams. Das mögen Schnittprogramme (in der Regel..) nicht soo gerne.. Premiere hat sich mit Mpeg-Dateien eh ein bisschen, deswegen wird es sicherlich Sinn machen, den Transportstream in einen Elementary oder Program-Stream umzuwandeln. Das ist kein echter Transcodingprozess, es geht also auch keine Qualität verloren.

Project X wird sicherlich helfen - http://www.lucike.info/page_projectx.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## User123 (26. März 2011)

Wenn der Ton verzögert kommt, kannst du die Tonspur auch verschieben, bis es wieder stimmt. 
Rechtsklick auf die Tonspur und dann auf "Verknüpfung aufheben"
Die Tonspur kannst du dann verschieben, bis es stimmt.


----------



## Stoneriver_1 (7. April 2011)

Danke für den Tipp und den Link, werde das mal probieren


----------



## Stoneriver_1 (7. April 2011)

auch das werde ich mal versuchen. Danke Dir ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht  Ihr seid GUT


----------

